# Is it better to have two havanese or is one ok?



## Amala (Oct 14, 2009)

Hello every one,
I am so glad to finally be a part of the forum. My cairn terrier ( a rescue dog) died after 12 wonderful years. Do to my healthhttp://www.havaneseforum.com/images/smilies/smilies/crutch.gif and need a bit calmer dog. It seems the Havanese is perfect.
I am trying to get hold of breeders. A bit frustrating since before I get in touch the litter is gone. I have been wanting to work with Premier Breeders in NC. So far I have not heard from them.
I hope you senior members and all can help with a few ?? 
Is it better for the Havanese to have a play mate ( another Havanese? ) or are they fine by them selves. I am home all day and if we travel we do not use kennels. My daughter comes and stays or we take our dog with us. 
The other question is do anyone you more experienced owners have anything I may need to know before I purchase my Havanese.http://www.havaneseforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif
Thank you all. It is nice to have you as friends.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome Amala! I have only one, and I'm home all day and never board her. She's fine and attention is always lavished upon her. I'm sure she'd settle in to having a companion if we ever get another, but for now everything is working out great. She's extremely well behaved and I don't want to tamper with the good thing I have going. Just find a breeder that health tests with documented results online. If they show their dogs, that's good too. They should answer all of your questions willingly and completely. There are many terrific breeders out there who do it right, several are forum members.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

You are doing the right thing in selecting a reputable breeder. The forum has great breeders. Experienced breeder will select a puppy that is suitable for your lifestyle and expectations.

The Havanese are bred for companionship and they need the attention, care and time. From your description, it looks like your puppy will get that in plenty in your home. In our case, Benji was so playful and outgoing that he used to be really sad when his playmates left after a playdate or when we returned from the playdates. We saw how much he could benefit from another furball in the house. It is wonderful to see them play with each other, keep each other company when we are gone for an evening. My breeder selected the second puppy so that they both were compatible and would thrive with each other.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver was an only for 5 years and then I got Comet.:hug:They have been best friends since day one:hug: 
I love having two. 
Get them one at a time. You will know when it is time to get the second. I agree with Poornima


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

How exciting for you Amala!!! Congratulations on choosing a Havanese. You won't regret it. 
I only have one dog. We are really busy with freestyle and agility, so I can't imagine having two. I'm tempted, though, mind you!! We live way out in the country and there are neighbourhood dogs to play with, but mostly I arrange play dates. I do this because Tucker loves his friend Milo, a miniature Schnauzer, who's the same size as he is. He also loves Gus, a dachshund, for the same reason. We go to the dog park for walks and have figured out a time when there are dogs Tucker likes to play with there. Some are bigger and some are his size.
So, what I'm getting to is that you'll figure it out! Things seem to happen for a reason and opportunities will present themselves that you never imagined!
For example, three huge (HUGE) dogs live near us and Tucker absolutely loves them. They come into our yard and we have a great visit almost every day. I lived here for 8 years before getting a dog and never saw these dogs before Tucker arrived.

However, I don't know that I'd get 2 dogs at the same time. I have had so much fun watching one dog grow and change. I'm still learning about grooming, which I'm trying to do mostly myself. But, I think you've done a lot of thinking and are getting prepared for your puppy.
Best of luck! Can't wait to see pics of your new puppy!!!


----------



## Amala (Oct 14, 2009)

*amala*

Pixiesmom, Thank you so much to be the first to greet me. It is great to have "friends" who can be so helpful. Plus doing so in such a sweet way.

I will be home like you. I have health issues and really need a living being sharing my house during the day. My daughter comes over with my grandson to help. My husband of 40 yrs works long hours.

I am a big Cesar Milan fan after through my life trying many techniques. I will be flexible for my dogs needs. If it seems another furry friend many be a positive addition then we will see.

I am carefully looking for correct breeders. I have dealt with puppy mills with one of my vets on a state level. I think I have seem some incredible ways to trick people so they do not guess puppy mill.

For everyone's info, I am Buddhist. My daughter is adopted and is Tibetan and Nepalese. Ama is mother in Tibetan, the "la" is kind of a little more respect.

Thank you for your welcome,


----------



## weeziegates (Apr 20, 2009)

A year ago I bought one Havanese in August and my friend talked me into another one in November. It is the best!! They love each other and love me more but more importantly I do not feel guilty when I leave them alone for awhile which is never too long.

Weezie


----------



## Amala (Oct 14, 2009)

It is so wonderful to hear from all of you. I feel much better having others to chat with about my decisions. My husband never had dogs when he was young. So it has been me bringing them into our home.
My mother would not accept our dates or later our husbands if the dog did not approve

You are all great. Thank you so very much. People are getting tired of me talking about Havanese and wanting then to look at pictures and u-tube.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome!! Cicero is our only furboy. He is almost 2 and at times we talk about getting another. On bath day, I decide I like having an only pup.  It's rare for him to be left alone as one of us is usually here or we take him with us. I do think a playmate is great for a Hav and we may decide to do it in another year, but I am glad I've had this time to train and get to know the care that is involved. You will love this breed - and don't be surprised when your husband falls madly in love with a furball.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

WELCOME! With health issues, would it be easier on you to only have one dog to take care of?


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Welcome Amala.
I live outside D.C. also.

You will just love having a Havanese. They are such wonderful companions and cute, and easy to have around. 

We'll all be waiting for your puppy pictures and enjoy hearing about your "blessed event".


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome, and it's good you are here to read and learn more before you bring your Hav home. And, WE NEVER get tired of talking Havanese or looking at pictures!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

It is hard to say if one or two havs are better, it depends on the dog and the situation and it varies not all havanese are the same.

You can have a wonderful relationship with one havanese and be very close to the dog. I think of Leslie and Tori on the forum here. 

I got a second havanese because I work and my first dog hated to be by himself, but some of the havanese are better at being by themselves than others. 

My two dogs do play and give each other exercise running around that is good for them when I get to busy and can't walk them or play with them.

I recommend that you find a good breeder and learn about the temperament of the parents of the dog and grandparents of the dog, what runs in the dog's line. A breeder that does lots of socializing the puppy before you get it, is important.


----------



## gsweenie (Oct 17, 2009)

Two dogs ares such fun - they love to play together. ** Yes they can be $$$ **
We have a mini-schnauzer that we got in Oct 08 and then we found our wonderful Hav at a terrible puppy mill - he is so happy to be here. However I would love to have 2 Hav but the mini was here first! 
They are both wonderful!


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

You will love the havanese. Please post pics just as soon as you make your decision. Even if you pick a pup out and have to wait...get pictures! Anyway, my opinion is that dogs are pack animals and we have had single dogs and two at a time. The two at a time seems to work out better for us and I think the pups are happier too! I don't understand the concept of getting one and waiting on another. If it is the singular bonding issue, yes you can bond with the first but the second one doesn't get the same exerience. My pups are happy to play together and happy to have me one on one and no one is jealous. Good luck and I think they are like potato chips...I can't have just one.


----------



## oohbetty (Mar 2, 2009)

I have a 10 month old Havanese and my neighbor has a Cairn Terrier. I would say they both have about the same energy level. He is rather calm around the house with several bursts of extreme energy, but when he goes out or when we have guests, WOW! He gets very excited.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hi Amala, very nice explanation of your name.  Welcome to the forum!

Some of us aren't good to ask how many Havs you should have! LOL We had one, I drove my husband crazy for another one so we got him when the first was a year old. They're now 1 1/2 and 10 months old, both boys. We brought in a foster dog a week and a half ago and she's just the sweetest girl! How many will we end up with? Who knows! Scooter, our first Hav, was our first dog and now we're definitely crazy dog people. You better warn your friends that you'll only talk about them more once you have one!

Just something to keep in mind, in my opinion, Havs take time to groom and brush and if your health isn't great and you're alone a lot it might be best to you to have just one dog so you don't feel overwhelmed. These little guys are velcro dogs and will follow every step you take all day if you allow it. (I love it!) Now that we have ours we can't imagine our lives without them!

I wish you well in your search for a breeder! Have you considered a rescue dog? Check out www.havaneserescue.com if you think you might be interested.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

All great advice, so won't add. Welcome to the forum, Amala! Good luck in finding the right dog for you, but if it is the Havanese, then start with one and see how that goes.  Of course, I am another that has two, Ricky and Sammy.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Welcome and as you must guess...this group isn't the best to ask about having just 1 Hav. We are enablers and MHS is rampant!

Having said that...I am retired and have just 1. We spend a lot of time together but he's totally fine to leave home during the day for hours if I have plans that don't include him. They are adaptable that way. Sounds like you have plenty of time and love to give one lucky pup!

Keep us posted and good luck!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome Amala. I certainly would experience the joy of one Hav first anyway. Down the line you may want another. But is one works with you, your family and your life that is great too. If you leave your dog a lot I think it nice for them to have company...but if you and your family are in and out I think one can enjoy all the attention.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Amala, welcome to the forum! We are both home all day and only have one Hav. She is a very mellow little girl but she does like to have fun, too! One is all we feel we can handle right now and we are perfectly content with Abby and I think she is quite happy with us!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome to our forum family. Everyone has given such good advice. Looking at my picture may tell you how nutty I am about havs.
Carole


----------

